# Testudo graeca ibera



## MeTaLerke (Jul 24, 2009)

Some pictures of our 30+ year old female.


----------



## Madortoise (Jul 24, 2009)

30+ year old and still got it!


----------



## Isa (Jul 26, 2009)

She is beautiful 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jul 26, 2009)

Wow she's pretty! Such a smooth shell and you can tell she has some wisdom with her age.  How big is she?


----------



## MeTaLerke (Jul 27, 2009)

Yeah, she's older then me! I think she is about 25cm (about 10 inch), but i'll measure and weigh her tomorrow! (sorry for my bad English)


----------



## Crazy1 (Jul 27, 2009)

MeTaLerke, Your English is fine. I have a female t.g.g. that is over 40. Yours looks great . does she have a name? I just love Greeks.


----------



## MeTaLerke (Jul 27, 2009)

No, none of my tortoises or turtles have a name. But i love her activity! She's so adventurous.


----------



## Crazy1 (Jul 27, 2009)

Mine too she loves to check things out, though she is quite a bit smaller than yours only about 7 inches (18cm)


----------



## MeTaLerke (Jul 27, 2009)

Wow you have a group of T.g.g.?

Aren't the males aggressive towards the females? Cause i know from a couple of tortoisebreeders over here, that they bite and such things... And i saw in your signature that you have 3 males in a group with 4 females? Arent they aggressive towards eachother (male vs male?)


----------



## Stazz (Aug 2, 2009)

Wow she really is a beauty !!! I hope Tallula gets to 10inches....but only ONE day! Im loving my little one!!


----------



## ChiKat (Aug 2, 2009)

What a beautiful tortoise


----------



## MeTaLerke (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks all for the nice comments


----------

